# Dealing with Media Management



## tevo (Mar 9, 2014)

I have found an online sports media publication that would like me to photograph pro sports on their behalf, and I am in the process of gaining said media credentials. I plan on contacting the person in charge of credential allocation for the San Jose Earthquakes, and trying to get media access to cover those games. I also have done some (pro bono) work for a mutual friend recently, and as it turns out he is good friends with someone very high up at the Earthquakes. He is going to drop in a good word for me, which should help my cause. 

What are some things I should/shouldn't do when contacting management for a media credential? What will increase/decrease my chances?


----------



## tevo (Mar 10, 2014)

bump..


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2014)

The do's and don'ts are going to vary from organization to organization, and may even vary based on the mood of the person that administers/grants media credentials for the Earthquakes.

Get the person's name that does that (media credentials) for the Earthquakes and then try and get in touch with others in your area that have already gone through the process of getting Earthquake media credentials.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2014)

Just be professional.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2014)

The procedure seems to usually be for the media outlet or publication to get credentials for their photographers. Or you'd contact the PR director/department and having a specific purpose for requesting credentials would probably be expected. I don't know whether or not they'd need to verify with a media outlet that you'd be taking photos for them. 

With so many sports related websites wanting people to provide them with pictures for free I would imagine that teams might be getting more and more requests and may not issue credentials for every request. I could see where a sports organization would be more likely to issue credentials for coverage in a publication that covers their particular sport or league or in some way will be beneficial to them.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 11, 2014)

Most decent sized media outlets have a media packet they will send out with requests so that new events, shows, etc, learn about who they are there exposure etc. etc. talk to your site and see if they have one of these. I generally just email the media personnel for an event and tell them who I am. what I am looking for and who I represent and that if they need a media packet one can be provided.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 11, 2014)

tevo said:


> I have found an online sports media publication that would like me to photograph pro sports on their behalf, and I am in the process of gaining said media credentials. I plan on contacting the person in charge of credential allocation for the San Jose Earthquakes, and trying to get media access to cover those games. I also have done some (pro bono) work for a mutual friend recently, and as it turns out he is good friends with someone very high up at the Earthquakes. He is going to drop in a good word for me, which should help my cause.
> 
> What are some things I should/shouldn't do when contacting management for a media credential? What will increase/decrease my chances?



Don't begin the conversation with "Whassup!".  Under no circumstances should you use the word "Dude".  Be polite and professional, and don't try to impress them with your level of knowledge, instead ask pertinent questions and let them impress you with their knowledge.  And last, but certainly not least, drop Jaca's name at least a couple of times during the conversation. Lol


----------

